# Can I add a 721 and a 6000 to my Monitor?



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

I have a 6000, and want to purchase a 721. Can I run the satellite feed from the roof to the 6000, then somehow split it to a 721 and the monitor so I can watch HD on the 6000 and regular tv on the 721? I do not want to lose my 6000 HD capability, but I want to be able to use the 721 for non-HD viewing and recording. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Ray


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

You'll need to make a run to the dish/switch for each Turner. Keep in mind that the 721 has two turner, so you'll need three runs. You'll need either a SW64 switch (supports up to 4), or a Quad LNBF dish (Again, up to 4). Talk to your vendor and ask what they can do for you. I know several are offering package prices.


----------

